# t1mmy's Running Blog



## t1mmy

So I'm starting a blog as I think it will help keep me motivated and on track to achieve my goals.

The first goal I am aiming for is to run a sub 1hr 40min half marathon at the Reading Half Marathon on the 17th March 2013. The event is 24 weeks away so I am splitting the training time into two 12 weeks programmes.

The first program is designed for 10K distance and starts today. Please see below for the first week of planned runs; I will update daily to show the distances have been completed and the times I achieve.

*Week 1*
Monday - Rest
Tuesday - 3 miles
Wednesday - Fartlek 5 miles
Thursday - 3 miles
Friday - 6 miles
Saturday - 3 miles
Sunday - 6 miles

The Wednesday run should be done at a faster average pace than the other 5 runs. The other 5 runs are planned to be slower "recovery" type runs.


----------



## alipman

Sounds good.
Do you currently run?


----------



## t1mmy

Yeah I currently get out 4-5 times a week up to around 5 miles. Average pace is 8 to 8:30 mins/mile with my current fastest mile being 7:28.


----------



## alipman

Ok. I was just thinking that if you we're starting out, 1:40 for the half would be ambitious.
So you need to crack 7:30 pace.

Going to be a good winter for you!


----------



## archiebald

Good luck with that I think personally you are running too much. Keep some energy and maybe focus on proper sprint sessions focussing on pace over the final mile and a half that is when you can move forward quicker.

On my last 10k I started off slow and was near the back but over the last mile I overtook somewhere in the region of 25 people so it was nice knowing that training and leaving some in the tank yielded some results. I finished 62 out of 137 entries


----------



## Bustanut

If its your first half marathon and you have not trained up to race distance I would just concentrate on making it round, I have run 5 half marathons in the last four years and I am only just starting to get somewhere near the times I hoped. I am 40 and was 15 stone when I started so you might have the advantage there but you need to get the longer runs in to get the miles in your legs. You will feel things in your knees and hips at 9 plus miles that you won't feel on your shorter runs. Also don't underestimate the slower runs during training, this helps to condition your heart rate and will help you run faster in the long run. You have not posted what times you are running so it's hard to see how you are progressing. Good luck and enjoy your winter training sessions


----------



## m1pui

24 weeks is plenty of time to get prepped for a respectable time. Couldn't tell you if 1:40 is definitely within your reach but you can easily put in the work to get the best out of yourself.

When I did my first GNR a couple of years ago I went from really struggling to do 2miles in 50mins to a comfortable 2hr 22min raceday time in less than 5 weeks. I was 29 & about 15st 10lbs at the time. My training was very unorthodox. I worked out a rough loop that started and finished at my house and literally just kept going out widening the loop and adding a couple of miles onto my previous outing.

I did most of my miles on the road but once I was doing about 6miles in under an hour I started going to the gym once or twice a week and hitting the treadmill so I could get time under my feel as well miles. I was upping & downing the pace and not really taking note of the final distance but I was making sure I was comfortable to be on my feet for 2hrs without stopping. 

Given your long term plan though you probably won't need to do that as you should be able to build up and have a decent period where you'll be able to do actual full distance, or near to it, training runs.

I certainly wouldn't recommend my training plan to anyone as anything other than a last resort (could maybe make some money from an iPhone app perhaps lol) but If you keep up with your training you'll blast through the distance in a very good time. :thumb:


----------



## t1mmy

alipman - Cheers, it should be an interesting winter. Lets see how getting to 7:30 pace over a longer distance pans out.

archiebald - Well done on your last 10K, there's no better feeling than having some energy left in the tank towards the end and using it to pass some people. I'll just have to judge how my body (mainly legs) feel with running 6 days a week and adjust if necessary. Most of the runs will be done at a comfortable pace to get the mileage into my legs more than anything else.

Bustanut - I got peer pressured into a half marathon 3 years ago by a cousin and it is the only time I've ever run that distance. Back then I ran it in 1hr 48mins with 3 months training; I seem to remember running feeling easier back then! In the final 12 weeks leading up to the half marathon I plan to follow a program which will take me up to around 15 miles as the longest distance and having managed 13 miles before I think I'm giving myself plenty of time to build back up. My main aim is to not over-cook it in training and injure myself.

m1pui - I think you illustrate well that you need to train in a way that suits you. Your method wasn't the most orthodox but clearly it worked and you saw great gains in your speed and overall fitness. When running outside I tend to run in one general direction for half the distance and then turn round and head back on the same route, the theory always being that wherever I have run to I need to run back!

The first run is tonight so I will post up details later.


----------



## alipman

I do think you should try an interval session for increasing your speed.
I hate the thought of doing these but like the feeling once I have completed them.

Try the McMillan running calculator, it will give you your intervals for 800s.
http://www.mcmillanrunning.com/calculator

Just plonking in your target of 1:40, give you 800m in 3:13.2 to 3:23.0 for your intervals.
I do recommend them even though I hate them.....


----------



## jamest

Hal Higdon has great 12 week plans for half and full marathons - http://www.halhigdon.com/training/51130/Half-Marathon-Training-Guide


----------



## davies20

Running that many times a week would bore me like man!!

Best of luck buddy, 3 times a week is my max!


----------



## Bustanut

jamest said:


> Hal Higdon has great 12 week plans for half and full marathons - http://www.halhigdon.com/training/51130/Half-Marathon-Training-Guide


Thanks Jamest, I hadn't read that before I did the robin hood half last week but its very near to my half training plan and I did a PB. It certainly pays off not panicking about speed on your mid week runs as he says.


----------



## jamest

Bustanut said:


> Thanks Jamest, I hadn't read that before I did the robin hood half last week but its very near to my half training plan and I did a PB. It certainly pays off not panicking about speed on your mid week runs as he says.


I used the full marathon plan and unfortunately injured myself half way through and ended up winging the marathon itself as I didn't get any training with 10 weeks before.

Up to that point though the step up week on week was more than achievable.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 1 - Tuesday*

3.00 miles in 23:49 @ 7:55 min/mile pace

I set off a bit faster than planned for the first mile, slowed it down for the second whilst increasing slightly for the final mile.


----------



## t1mmy

jamest - Thanks for the link, I'm off to have a read of it now.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 1 - Wednesday*

5.00 miles in 39:58 @ 8:00 min/mile pace

I was legging it for the last 200-300m when I realised there was a good chance that I would finish just under 40 minutes!


----------



## alipman

Good job.
Always good,to finish on a high.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 1 - Thursday*

3.00 miles in 23:49 @ 7:56 min/mile pace

How random, I ran the 3 miles in exactly the same time tonight as I did on Tuesday!


----------



## alipman

Consistency.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 1 - Friday*

6.00 miles in 48:24 @ 8:03 min/mile pace


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 1 - Saturday*

3.00 miles in 23:33 @ 7:50 min/mile pace

It was a bit of an odd one today. I did my run at 9am as I'm off into London in a bit to see the mighty Bolton play Millwall. I'm not sure if it's because I didn't have much to eat or that I felt a bit de-hydrated, but I felt like crap the whole run and my legs felt like lead. However, I just put my head down and churned out a time that surprisingly was faster than my other two 3 milers this week. Lets see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 1 - Sunday*

6.00 miles in 46:20 @ 7:43 min/mile pace

Today I felt the polar opposite to yesterday during the run. If anything I was struggling to slow my pace down, as I had intended on dipping just under 8 minute miles on average. I'm looking forward to my rest day tomorrow!


----------



## t1mmy

So it's on to week 2 and I'm enjoying my rest day today; see below for what the week holds:

*Week 2*
Monday - Rest
Tuesday - 4 miles
Wednesday - Fartlek 5 miles
Thursday - 4 miles
Friday - 5 miles
Saturday - 4 miles
Sunday - 7 miles


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 2 - Tuesday*

4.00 miles in 30:47 @ 7:41 min/mile pace

*New Fastest Mile - 7:27 min*

The run felt good tonight. The first couple of miles were faster than average with quite a slow third mile; culminating in my fastest single mile so far at the end. Really pleased with that run.


----------



## alipman

Making good progress. How did you feel physically after the faster mile? Is it becoming easier? What was your effort level like?


----------



## t1mmy

Cheers alipman. After the faster mile I wasn't feeling the best to be honest, but it wasn't that long ago that I felt similar at what is now my average pace! It is definitely getting easier every run I do.

I'd say I was maybe at 75% effort last night as I know I could have gone faster. Running 6 days a week though, I'm conscious not to "burn out" so to speak.


----------



## Ibi_TME

thats brilliant!
keep up the good work and hopefully as you run more
it will get easier and you will become quicker!

all the best
Ibi


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 2 - Wednesday*

5.00 miles in 39:21 @ 7:51 min/mile pace

No real issues tonight. I felt a little sluggish around the 3.5 mile mark but overcame it for a relatively strong finish.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 2 - Thursday*

4.00 miles in 30:43 @ 7:40 min/mile pace

*New Fastest 5K - 23:46 min*

A pretty consistent run tonight with only 4 seconds splitting the fastest and slowest mile times.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 2 - Friday*

5.00 miles in 38:22 @ 7:40 min/mile pace

*New Fastest 5K - 23:43 min*

So near again to an average dipping into the 7:30's but my legs didn't have it in them. I've got a couple of runs left this week but the aim is to get at least one run next week sud-7:40 average.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 2 - Saturday*

4.00 miles in 31:56 @ 7:59 min/mile pace

Slow and steady today as I wasn't comfortable at a faster pace.


----------



## m1pui

If you want to consistently crack into the 7:30's I think you need to add at least one more rest day into your week. 

I don't think you're giving your body anywhere near enough time for recovery with one day a week and you run the risk of plateauing and/or burn-out.

What app/equipment are you using for your timing btw?


----------



## t1mmy

m1pui - I know what you are saying about the risk of burn out and I will drop it down to 5 runs a week if I feel I'm pushing too hard. For timing I am using a Nike Plus sensor linked to my iPod.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 2 - Sunday*

7.00 miles in 54:21 @ 7:45 min/mile pace

*New Fastest 10K - 48:15*

Nice and steady again today and it felt good.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 2 - Summary*

Total Distance = 29 miles
Total Time = 3:45:30
Average Pace = 7:46 min/mile


----------



## Bustanut

That's a good pace buddy, keep it up. Wish I could keep that pace.


----------



## t1mmy

Again, it's rest day today so please see below for the planned runs this week:

*Week 3*

Monday - Rest
Tuesday - 4 miles
Wednesday - 5 miles Hills
Thursday - 4 miles
Friday - 6 miles
Saturday - 3 miles
Sunday - 8 miles


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 3 - Tuesday*

3.00 miles in 21:58 @ 7:19 min/mile pace

*New Fastest Mile - 7:09*

Look beyond the fact I ran 3 miles instead of the planned 4, I got carried away and forgot I was meant to go for 4. I felt amazing tonight and smashed my fastest mile and kept a great pace going for the 3 miles!!!!!

To be fair I couldn't have maintained that pace for another mile but I would have been well under my previous fastest average pace of 7:40. I'm not sure how I'll feel in my hills session tomorrow but I'm well pleased with tonight.


----------



## t1mmy

Details of some of my PB's so far...


----------



## alipman

It's a good confidence builder. You know you can maintain something like that so ow build on it. You'll make great strides, pardon the pun, and push PB's regularly.


----------



## Ibi_TME

Hi T1mmy

good running!
your thread has motivated me to start running again!
I tend to cycle but recently ive been putting weight on 
so started again on the running

nowhere as close to you or fast as you!

your going well and hopefully you can keep it up
Ibi


----------



## t1mmy

I'm glad you've decided to start running again! Keep at it and you'll get back into the swing of it in no time.


----------



## t1mmy

I'm not sure what the weather is like with you fellow readers of this blog, but it is torrential here tonight. This lead to a change of plan; I was meant to do 5 miles with hills but instead opted for 5 miles at the gym on a treadmill.

I was expecting to be a bit slower tonight after yesterdays run, but how wrong was I. Again, I felt great and hung in there at a fast pace for the full distance. See below for more details...

*Week 3 - Wednesday*

5.00 miles in 36:23 @ 7:13 min/mile pace

*New Fastest Mile - 6:59*

*New Fastest 5K - 22:05*

I knew I had gone faster on the second mile but didn't know till the end I had just dipped under 7 mins by the skin of my teeth. A sub-22 minute 5K has to be a target for the future.


----------



## jamest

t1mmy said:


> I knew I had gone faster on the second mile but didn't know till the end I had just dipped under 7 mins by the skin of my teeth. A sub-22 minute 5K has to be a target for the future.


Well done, sub-22 minute 5k will be no problem for you if you can hold that pace over 5 miles. Just a matter of getting your pace right throughout the 5k.


----------



## sparky6911

Hi t1mmy

Just thought I would share my experience of my 1st & 2nd half marathons, 1st one was the weston-super-mare half, time 1hr 38min, pouring rain and cold, I had never run that distance at that pace before, but I knew I had that pace up to 11 miles so I was happy to push it out the extra couple. quiet start and flatish terrain. Biggest problem right Achilles starting ceasing up quite early on due to inadequate warm up and then having to hang around in holding pen as they were late starting. Thing to learn, proper warm up and stretch is imperative esp as I get older.


The 2nd half was the Bristol half the following weekend. Time 1hr 41min, weather was perfect brisk but clear, full warm up and stretching loads of fluid and good nutrition the week before, not just carbs the night before. Again held a steady pace for whole of the race and was able to push to sub 7min mile, for last 1 1/2 miles. Looking at my average times I would have been on for about 1hr 35min if it wasn't for the start. Nearly 7000 people takes a long time to get moving and even though you have a timing chip it can take an age to get up to speed. Thing to learn from race 2, either get right to the start of the bunch of register yourself into the next fastest group as I put myself down for my worst expected time just in case when in reality I was always going to push myself as it was under race conditions.

Good luck with the race and training, don't over do the training as your body needs time to recover and rebuild. Also rather than just running throw a couple of strength and conditioning sessions in there, doesn't have to be weights just body weight exercise esp the core and upper body to help you keep a good posture when you are getting tired.

Sorry its a bit long but that is my 2 pence worth from last month's experience and a couple of years of running to get from 96kg to 65kg.

Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t1mmy

sparky6911 - Thanks for the post; it's interesting to find out about other peoples experiences and also get an idea of 'best practices' on race day. Have you got any more races in the pipeline?


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 3 - Thursday*

4.00 miles in 30:08 @ 7:32 min/mile pace

A steadier run today which felt comfortable from start to finish.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 3 - Friday*

The planned run is being scrapped tonight as we're having an Indian with the fiancés parents.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 3 - Saturday*

3.00 miles in 21:30 @ 7:10 min/mile pace

I'm hoping to average around 7:30 min/mile tomorrow when I go for an 8 miler, let's see how it pans out.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 3 - Sunday*

8.00 miles in 59:39 @ 7:27 min/mile pace

*Fastest 10K - 46:25*

I had to dig in deep today to keep the pace up. I started feeling a little sluggish around 3.5 miles in but thankfully got a second wind and motored on. The target was an average of 7:30 per mile which I was able to beat, so I'm happy overall.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 3 - Summary*

Total Distance = 23 miles
Total Time = 2:49:38
Average Pace = 7:23 min/mile


----------



## Bustanut

Keep it up t1mmy, some blistering times there and a fair bit quicker than me. Have you run race distance at pace yet, or near to it at least. This is what caught me out on my first 2 half marathons. I only trained up to 10 or 11 miles then on race day my last couple of miles killed me. I now always train to race distance. Also make sure you train in the same kit and use the same gels or energy beans that you plan to use on the day, you will be surprised how the smallest thing can throw you off. Keep up the good work.


----------



## t1mmy

Bustanut - I've only ever run a half marathon once, going on 4 years ago now. The 8 miler I did on Sunday was the longest run I have done since then. The plan I am following takes me up to 10 miles before Christmas, which is fine with me as I'm mainly focusing on getting some speed in my legs with a few longer runs. I'll have 12 weeks after Christmas to work on carrying this speed over 10+ mile distances, with the longest run planned at 15 miles.

Are you training towards any runs yourself at the moment?


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 4*

Monday - Rest
Tuesday - 5 miles
Wednesday - 5K at race pace
Thursday - 4 miles
Friday - 6 miles
Saturday - Rest as it's my 30th Birthday
Sunday - 9 miles


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 4 - Tuesday*

5.00 miles in 37:16 @ 7:26 min/mile

I decided to run at the gym tonight and it was really hot, not sure if the aircon was working. Anyway it was hard going from the first step till the last; so I'm pleased with the time overall.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 4 - Wednesday*

3.00 miles in unknown!

My iPod threw a wobbly mid-run and didn't record a time! The run felt fast but I couldn't say it was faster than my current PB for the 5K. Off now to try and fix my iPod before tomorrows run.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 4 - Thursday*

4.00 miles completed

I'm not sure if it's the iPod or Nike Plus sensor that has bust, but again it equals no timing as I ran on a treadmill again tonight.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 4 - Friday*

6.00 miles completed

The run felt great tonight. I fell into a rhythm almost straight away and didn't flag at any point. Roll on the 9 miler on Sunday!


----------



## Ibi_TME

Brilliant mate!

Keep it up!

By the sounds of it you doing well

Ibi


----------



## Bustanut

Bustanut said:


> Keep it up t1mmy, some blistering times there and a fair bit quicker than me. Have you run race distance at pace yet, or near to it at least. This is what caught me out on my first 2 half marathons. I only trained up to 10 or 11 miles then on race day my last couple of miles killed me. I now always train to race distance. Also make sure you train in the same kit and use the same gels or energy beans that you plan to use on the day, you will be surprised how the smallest thing can throw you off. Keep up the good work.


Yes mate, have the turkey trot half marathon in December and the Loughborough half marathon in march next year. It's getting harder motivating myself with the nights drawing in and the weather cooling off. I entered the run in December on purpose to make sure I trained thoughout winter. I am getting quicker but I'm not at your pace. I'm comfortable at around 9 mins race distance but can pull 8 mins out the bag on shorter runs. Would be nice to finish quicker than my PB of 1:58 in the robin hood half in September this year. It depends what the weather is like on the day. Also a nice big hill about three miles in to kill the legs..


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 4 - Sunday*

9.00 miles completed

Again the run felt good today. No real tiring from start to finish and I managed to keep up a steady pace.


----------



## t1mmy

Bustanut - Best of luck for the races you have entered; you should post up your times when completed as I'm sure others (as well as me) reading this blog would be interested in how you get on. I bet it felt good when you dipped under 2 hours to set a new pb!


----------



## Bustanut

:devil:


t1mmy said:


> Bustanut - Best of luck for the races you have entered; you should post up your times when completed as I'm sure others (as well as me) reading this blog would be interested in how you get on. I bet it felt good when you dipped under 2 hours to set a new pb!


Oh yes it did, it wasn't until the 11 mile mark that I realised I was on for it. It's amazing what you can pull out of the bag when you want to. The nice thing about it was the times were fairly consistent throughout and the last mile was the fastest. Sends shivers down my spine now seeing that big clock at the end of the race.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 5*

Monday - 5 miles
Tuesday - 5 miles Hills
Wednesday - Rest
Thursday - 4 miles
Friday - 6 miles
Saturday - Rest as I'm away for the weekend
Sunday - Rest as I'm away for the weekend


----------



## t1mmy

Bustanut said:


> :devil:
> 
> Oh yes it did, it wasn't until the 11 mile mark that I realised I was on for it. It's amazing what you can pull out of the bag when you want to. The nice thing about it was the times were fairly consistent throughout and the last mile was the fastest. Sends shivers down my spine now seeing that big clock at the end of the race.


Have you got a new pb target that you are aiming for? 1hr 55min would be great!


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 5 - Monday*

5.00 miles completed

No issues with the run tonight although the legs felt a little heavy. I'm not sure if that's because it is a Monday or the nine miler completed yesterday.


----------



## Bustanut

t1mmy said:


> Have you got a new pb target that you are aiming for? 1hr 55min would be great!


I aim to beat the old fellas PB of 1:51. I am getting quicker and think I should get 1:55 fairly easily. Just need to keep the old legs going. Bit unsure about how the cold weather will affect my times on the long runs as I usually tend to let things go a bit through nov, dec & jan then start to pick it up again. As I said before the December half was booked in advance so that I dont take my foot off the gas.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 5 - Tuesday*

5.00 miles inc. hills completed

The hills were a killer tonight on the legs but I'm sure it's doing me good. I'm looking forward to rest day tomorrow as I've done 19 miles in the last 3 days.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 5 - Wednesday*

Rest


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 5 - Thursday*

4.00 miles completed


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 5 - Friday*

6.00 miles completed

That ends another week running as I'm away this weekend. Back on it Monday.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 6*

Monday - 5 miles
Tuesday - Rest
Wednesday - 4 miles
Thursday - 5 miles
Friday - 7 miles
Saturday - 3 miles
Sunday - 8 miles


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 6 - Monday*

5.00 miles completed

After 2 days off it was hard work tonight but I kept going and churned out a decent run.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 6 - Wednesday*

4.00 miles completed

The legs felt more up for it today and the run felt good.


----------



## Bustanut

Good work t1mmy, off out for a 13 miler this morning.


----------



## t1mmy

Bustanut - How did you get on?


----------



## Bustanut

Hi t1mmy, I ran the turkey trot route I'm doing in December. Completed in 2hrs 4mins. New it was a slow run but was comfortable. Should have no problems pulling a bit out the bag on the day. I do plan to run the course again with some mates before race day as well.


----------



## t1mmy

By the time the race comes round you'll storm it, keep up the hard work!


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 6 - Thursday*

5.00 miles completed

Legs felt great tonight, I've definitely got back into the swing of things following a couple of runs which felt like hard work.


----------



## Bustanut

Knees a bit sore this morning after yesterday t1mmy. Thought this was a thing of the past after the last two were pain free after .


----------



## t1mmy

Maybe you were pushing it a bit more during the run, hopefully they will recover quickly.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 6 - Friday*

6.00 miles completed

Got a second win around 5 miles so had a storming last mile. Now laid out on the sofa following a good muscle rolling session.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 6 - Saturday*

3.00 miles completed

Nice and short today so I pushed a faster tempo.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 6 - Sunday*

8.00 miles completed

Ran at the gym today. Set the treadmill to 7:30 min miles and it was comfortable, stretched the legs for the last 1/4 mile at 6:00 min mile pace.


----------



## Bustanut

That's some pace t1mmy. well done.


----------



## t1mmy

I'm not convinced about the accuracy of a treadmill in terms of actual minutes per mile. I just know that when using them I need to up the speed when it feels comfortable to.


----------



## jamest

You haven't got the same resistances on the treadmill as the road/trail so it will likely feel different.


----------



## t1mmy

I find it a lot more difficult on a treadmill than outside, with the only plus points being that you don't get soaked and it's great for pace work.

The pro's for outside over a treadmill for me are that there is stuf to look at, you don't have the feeling of going nowhere and there is a breeze usually so it is significantly cooler.


----------



## jamest

Headwinds and the gradient constantly changing (I know some treadmills do this but I haven't used one myself). I don't mind the latter but I hate wind. I'll run in the rain all day if there is no wind but as soon as a wind starts kicking up I just want to go home.


----------



## Bustanut

jamest said:


> Headwinds and the gradient constantly changing (I know some treadmills do this but I haven't used one myself). I don't mind the latter but I hate wind. I'll run in the rain all day if there is no wind but as soon as a wind starts kicking up I just want to go home.


I'm exactly the same, can't stand wind.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 7*

Monday - Rest
Tuesday - 5 Miles
Wednesday - 4 miles Hills
Thursday - 4 miles
Friday - 7 miles
Saturday - 4 miles
Sunday - 10 miles


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 7 - Tuesday*

5.00 miles completed

The usual Tuesday struggle following a day at work and a rest day on the Monday.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 7 - Wednesday*

4.00 miles hills completed

The run felt better tonight even though hills are grim.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 7 - Thursday*

4.00 miles completed

It felt a breeze tonight after doing the same distance with hills yesterday.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 7 - Friday*

7.00 miles completed

No issues tonight. Building up for the 10 miler on Sunday.


----------



## alipman

Is this going to be your longest run? Be good for the confidence.


----------



## t1mmy

Yeah it will be my longest run. Will be good to get it done as I will then know that I've got the legs for 13 miles well in advance of the race.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 7 - Saturday*

4.00 miles completed

Nice and simple at a relaxed pace.


----------



## t1mmy

Random question time for all those who read the blog. Does anyone have a subscription to Runners World?


----------



## Bustanut

T1mmy, just completed 13.1 miles in 1:57, so another PB for me. Will probably run it again before race day. How did the 10 miler go today buddy.


----------



## t1mmy

Well done on the PB!

I've not done my run yet, the plan is to head out about 1:30pm


----------



## alipman

t1mmy said:


> Random question time for all those who read the blog. Does anyone have a subscription to Runners World?


I used to for 1 year, then stopped it.
Why?


----------



## t1mmy

They have a few training plans which are only available for subscribers. I'm interested in having a look at them without having to subscribe.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 7 - Sunday*

10.00 miles completed

There was plenty left in the legs today. Ran it at the gym as I wanted to watch the track cycling Worlds; set the speed at 7:30 min miles and felt comfortable all the way.


----------



## alipman

t1mmy said:


> They have a few training plans which are only available for subscribers. I'm interested in having a look at them without having to subscribe.


A runner who lived in my road used to go to the market and get older copies as techniques don't really change that much.


----------



## Bustanut

Ran it at the gym as I wanted to watch the track cycling Worlds; 

Come on t1mmy, that's cheating. It might be a bit nippy out there but it was glorious sunshine across most of the country.


----------



## jamest

Are you looking for any particular training plans? You will find loads online with as much if not more expertise behind them than Runners World.

Hal Higdon has them for various races - http://www.halhigdon.com/training/


----------



## t1mmy

jamest - cheers for the link, I will have a read.

Bustanut - my legs don't feel like they've cheated :lol:

alipman - I was just intrigued what the difference is between their sub 1hr 40min and sub 1hr 30min plans. I'm guessing a bit of speed work.


----------



## alipman

:devil:


t1mmy said:


> jamest - cheers for the link, I will have a read.
> 
> Bustanut - my legs don't feel like they've cheated :lol:
> 
> alipman - I was just intrigued what the difference is between their sub 1hr 40min and sub 1hr 30min plans. I'm guessing a bit of speed work.


I would so, that and more endurance.
You need to get your body used to that pace.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 8*

Monday - Rest
Tuesday - 5 Miles
Wednesday - 8 x 400m at 5K pace
Thursday - 4 miles
Friday - 7 miles
Saturday - 4 miles
Sunday - 8 miles


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 8 - Tuesday*

5.00 miles completed

Usually the first run of the week feels a bit grim but it was fine tonight. Nice and steady 5 miler. Got to get the sprinting legs ready for tomorrow.


----------



## t1mmy

jamest - I've had a read of the link and I like the look of his training plans. I may well have a go at one when this 12 week plan finishes.


----------



## jamest

t1mmy said:


> jamest - I've had a read of the link and I like the look of his training plans. I may well have a go at one when this 12 week plan finishes.


I was half way through one of the marathon plans when I got injured and was never able to get back in to it due to time and other niggling injuries. Good thing was that before the injury I felt the step ups each week were really good and not too challenging.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 8 - Wednesday*

8 x 400m at 5k pace completed

The first few were ok, middle ones felt quite tough and the last couple were good. I took 1 1/2 minute breaks in between, possibly should have been longer.


----------



## alipman

The trick is to be consistent. Not to push too hard on the first ones as you want them to all be very similar in times.

When I did 1/2 mile repeats I sometimes found I would push too hard on the first 2 and this would make the 3rd and 4th ones hard to keep the same.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 8 - Thursday*

4.00 miles completed

I went straight from work which is a new one for me. The run was good but I was starving afterwards!


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 8 - Friday*

7.00 miles completed

Took it steady and it felt good. Will run at a brisker pace on Sunday for my 8 miler.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 8 - Sunday*

8.00 miles completed

Yesterdays run got missed as we went down to Brighton to watch Bolton playing, the motivation for a run was not there after we got home about 8pm.

Today's run was great and the legs felt good for the full distance. Looking forward to an evening with my feet up now.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 9*

Monday - Rest
Tuesday - 5 Miles
Wednesday - 8 x 800m at 5-10K pace
Thursday - 4 miles
Friday - 7 miles
Saturday - 4 miles
Sunday - 8 miles


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 9 - Tuesday*

5.00 miles completed

Off for a bath in a sec to soak the muscles. Just taken my sock off to be met with a scene from CSI! One of my toe nails had cut another toe to shreds; best get them trimmed back down!


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 9 - Thursday*

4.00 miles completed

Tonight was a success due to the fact I didn't end up with any toes bleeding! The run itself was great.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 9 - Friday*

7.00 miles completed

It felt like a Friday today but I got into the swing of it after a couple if miles.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 9 - Saturday*

4.00 miles completed

Pushed it a bit more today with a 400m sprint finish. Looking forward to a more leisurely pace tomorrow.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 9 - Sunday*

8.00 miles completed

Cruised along today at a steady 7:45 pace.


----------



## Bustanut

t1mmy said:


> *Week 9 - Sunday*
> 
> 8.00 miles completed
> 
> Cruised along today at a steady 7:45 pace.


Keep it up t1mmy, just done my last run before the turkey trot next weekend. 8 miles fairly steady pace, plenty left in the tank for a sprint on the last half mile.


----------



## t1mmy

Good luck with it next week, let us know how you get on.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 10*

Monday - 4 Miles
Tuesday - Rest
Wednesday - Rest (out for work team's Christmas meal)
Thursday - 5 miles
Friday - 5 miles
Saturday - 4 miles
Sunday - 8 miles


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 10 - Monday*

4.00 miles completed

After the 8 miler yesterday it felt like a breeze tonight. Looking forward to a couple of days off.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 10 - Thursday*

5.00 miles completed

It felt tough today after a couple of days rest. Lets see how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 10 - Friday*

5.00 miles completed

Well it felt a lot better tonight compared to yesterday.


----------



## t1mmy

So I bought myself a new toy, a Nike GPS watch...










It was annoying me not being able to tell how fast I was going mid-run, especially as a lot of my runs have been on a treadmill recently. I went for this watch in the end over competitors for several reasons:

- I like the Nike Plus Running website
- The watch is simple to use and displays the stats I want whilst running
- The GPS helps fine tune the sensor in my trainer which means I can use the watch to record runs on a treadmill when no GPS is available


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 10 - Saturday*

So this was my first run outside in a while. I was motivated to go outside to use my new watch and I didn't regret my decision. Apart from the fact it pretty cold and there was a bit of a biting breeze I loved it; it is definitely easier running outside than on a treadmill!

3.15 miles in 20:20 @ 6:27 min/mile pace

*New Fastest Mile - 6:14*

*New Fastest 5K - 20:03 *

I honestly didn't expect to be anywhere near a 20 minute 5k! On one hand I'm really pleased I smashed my PB's for both the mile and 5k, on the other I'm a little gutted that I came so close to dipping under 20 mins but didn't quite make it.

Plenty of motivation to go faster.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 10 - Sunday*

8.00 miles in 57:16 @7:10 min/mile pace

*New Fastest 10K - 44:41*

It felt comfortable for most of the distance so I am really happy with the time.

Mile splits:

1 - 7'11"
2 - 7'12"
3 - 7'19"
4 - 7'20"
5 - 7'12"
6 - 7'08"
7 - 7'01"
8 - 6'53"


----------



## t1mmy

Bustanut - How was the half marathon today?


----------



## alipman

Some good effort going on in this thread.

Was today's on the treadmill?

How are you finding the pacing of the road? It's easy to get carried away when you are not using a treadmill.


----------



## Bustanut

t1mmy said:


> Bustanut - How was the half marathon today?


T1mmy, I knocked a minute off my training time and came in at 1hr 56 mins. It was really windy for the last three miles which made it hard going but a PB is a PB even if it is only a minute quicker. Knees are a bit sore but recovering with a few beers. Next stop is the Loughborough half marathon in march next year. I have subscribed to this thread so I'm tracking your progress as you post (even if I don't reply to every post I'm with you all the way). Keep up the good work.
Bustanut


----------



## t1mmy

alipman - yeah today's run was on a treadmill, I was gradually increasing the speed towards the end. Pacing outside can be interesting at times, it was actually quite a bit easier using the watch. I was able to slow myself down when I'd upped the pace without realising and vice versa. Nearly all my runs from the 24th December till the race in March will be outside to work on my pace.

Bustanut - well done on the PB! Wind can be a killer at times. Have you set yourself a target time to try and beat by the end of 2013? Keep up the good work.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 11*

Monday - Rest
Tuesday - 4 miles
Wednesday - 5 miles
Thursday - 4 miles
Friday - 5 miles
Saturday - 3 miles
Sunday - 5 miles


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 11 - Tuesday*

4.00 miles in 29:00 @ 7:15 min/mile pace

Nice and steady run tonight to start off the week.

Mile splits:

1 - 7'18"
2 - 7'22"
3 - 7'05"
4 - 7'15"


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 12 - Wednesday*

5.00 miles in 34:37 @ 6:56 min/mile pace

It was damn cold outside tonight! For the first 3 miles I couldn't feel my face or hands, I think I might invest in some thin gloves. Pacing was all over the place and needs to be worked on.

Mile splits:

1 - 6'41"
2 - 7'00"
3 - 6'56"
4 - 7'12"
5 - 6'48"


----------



## alipman

Head into Costco for the Head running gloves. I got a couple of pairs, about £12 per pair.

Good workout there.


----------



## t1mmy

Cheers alipman, I'll have a look in Costco.


----------



## alipman

In these temps they are ok for keeping warm, but any warmer and I switch to some lighter weight gloves. Get a beanie hat too, and pull over your ears. Can't do much for the face unless you have a balaclava, then you do look "special".


----------



## t1mmy

I had a beanie on and my head felt warm enough. Light weight gloves should hopefully take the edge off it.


----------



## jamest

I haven't found this year too bad yet weather wise. I have the inners of my cycling gloves on which work great at stopping windchill but hands will get cold if it is really cold.

Last year I went for a late night run and found that I couldn't feel my toes near the end of it.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 11 - Thursday*

4.00 miles in 30:44 @ 7:41 min/mile pace

A nice and easy four miler tonight.

Mile splits:

1 - 7'42"
2 - 7'46"
3 - 7'41"
4 - 7'35"


----------



## alipman

The rule is to go hard on your hard runs, and easy on the easy ones. The trick is to be able to know how to go easy. My easy run pace should be around 7:40-8:10. I had always gone faster, maybe under 7:20-30. I have now been able to drop a bit of pace down to 7:50.

I was always tempted to go faster probably cos I saw others out and didn't want to appear as is I wasn't trying. More fool me. I should have realised running my easy run at that pace was right for me rather than trying to go too fast.

You did a really fast workout the other day, so you need to do your easy runs to balance it out.


----------



## t1mmy

Yeah I know what you mean. Slowing the pace down is almost harder than running faster; it doesn't matter if your fastest pace is 5 min miles or 10 min miles, to run 1:30ish slower per mile feels like you are going backwards.

You've got to put in the slow runs to give your body the ability to push it when it needs to. I'm starting a Hal Higdon training plan on the 24th December which will see me through to the race, it has a couple of slower runs per week which I will need to work on to make sure I don't go faster than I should be.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 11 - Friday*

5.00 miles in 35:49 @ 7:10 min/mile pace

Back outside tonight and it was really windy. I was doing laps of a local industrial estate and nearly 1/2 mile of every lap was into a headwind! I started too fast and didn't really manage to slow myself down to my target 7:30 min/mile average pace. Because of this I will be resting tomorrow as I have had several hardish runs already this week.

Mile splits:

1 - 6'58"
2 - 7'16"
3 - 7'08"
4 - 7'16"
5 - 7'11"


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 11 - Sunday*

5.00 miles in 36:46 @ 7:21 min/mile pace

A nice end to the week with a run getting gradually faster throughout.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:32
2 - 7:28
3 - 7:18
4 - 7:17
5 - 7:11


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 12*

A bit of a chaotic week ahead really with work Christmas do's on the Tuesday and Thursday evenings, as well as several external meetings, means I'll be looking for an easier 20 miles in the run up to Christmas. This is the last week of this plan and I will be starting a Hal Higdon one on the 24th December; more details will be posted next Sunday.

Monday - 3 miles
Tuesday - Rest
Wednesday - 5 miles
Thursday - Rest
Friday - 4 miles
Saturday - 3 miles
Sunday - 5 miles


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 12 - Monday*

3.00 miles in 21:34 @ 7:11 min/mile pace

Nice easy start to the week with a comfortable fast short run.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:22
2 - 7:14
3 - 6:58


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 12 - Wednesday*

5.00 miles in 36:35 @ 7:19 min/mile pace

I've felt tired all week and tonight I felt a bit sluggish, I'm looking forward to time off work over Christmas to relax and do a few runs.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:26
2 - 7:28
3 - 7:19
4 - 7:10
5 - 7:12


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 12 - Saturday*

2.00 miles in 14:12 @ 7:06 min/mile pace

12 hours sleep last night left me feeling more refreshed, however I found the run hard going today and felt it better to stop after 2 miles than flog myself over 3. I'll be attempting a steady 5 miles tomorrow.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:07
2 - 7:05


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 12 - Sunday*

5.00 km in 19:45 @ 3:57 min/km pace

Great running conditions outside today, quite cool, not much breeze and a light drizzle. Doing a sub-20 minute 5k was going to be a target for 2013, I'm well happy that I've done it but my legs feel like they are paying for it now.

km splits:

1 - 3:58
2 - 4:01
3 - 3:55
4 - 3:57
5 - 3:54


----------



## t1mmy

So today was the last day of the 12 week training plan I was following and I have a new one to follow thanks to jamest. He pointed me in the direction of Hal Higdon who has a several training plans for different distances.

The plan I am going to use for the 12 week countdown to the Reading Half Marathon is... http://www.halhigdon.com/training/51132/Half-Marathon-Intermediate-Training-Program

*Week 1 - (12 weeks till race day) *

Monday - 3m run
Tuesday - Rest
Wednesday - 5 x 400 (5k pace)
Thursday - 3m run + strength (legs)
Friday - Rest
Saturday - 3m run
Sunday - 5m run

The aim is for slower runs to be around 7:30 - 7:45 min/mile pace and race pace to be 7:00 - 7:15 min/mile pace.


----------



## alipman

Great pace and effort!


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 1 - Monday*

My left achilles was a little sore today following yesterdays run so I was thankful for a nice and easy 3 miler today.

3.00 miles in 23:09 @ 7:43 min/mile pace

Mile splits:

1 - 7:49
2 - 7:46
3 - 7:34

I think it's best to give my achilles a rest for a couple of days so will shift my Friday rest day to Wednesday. Have a good Christmas everyone.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 1 - Thursday*

After a couple of days rest I was ready to lace up and go for a run. There was no soreness in my left achilles today which was good news.

It was a speed session today so I jogged a mile to warm up, completed my 5 x 400m faster runs at 5K pace (roughly 7:00 min/mile) and finished with a 1 mile jog to warm down.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 1 - Friday*

3.00 miles in 22:20 @ 7:27 min/mile pace

Started off with some strength work on the legs and finished with a nice easy 3 miles.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:27
2 - 7:26
3 - 7:27


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 1 - Saturday*

3.00 miles in 22:10 @ 7:23 min/mile pace

Another nice and easy run today, done on the treadmill as it's windy, rainy and just a bit grim outside.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:25
2 - 7:20
3 - 7:25


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 1 - Sunday*

5.00 miles in ?

Not sure on the time today as my watch ran out of battery power around 3 1/2 miles. At around 3 miles my average speed was 7:26 min/mile. Anyway it was a nice steady pace and it felt good all the way.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 2 - (11 weeks till race day)*

Monday - Stretch & strengthen
Tuesday - 3m
Wednesday - 30 min tempo
Thursday - 3m run + strength (legs)
Friday - Rest
Saturday - 3m pace
Sunday - 6m run


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 2 - Monday*

Just back from the gym having done a thorough all-round upper body workout. Out with the roller next to loosen up all the muscles in my legs.


----------



## alipman

New Year, new regime eh?
Think about the progress you have made since you started.


----------



## t1mmy

Yeah it's a Hal Higdon regime I'm following until the race in March. I'm really pleased with my progress, it's been better than expected.

Have you got any targets or plans for 2013?


----------



## alipman

Remain injury free. Touch wood I haven't been injured apart from a slight knee strain nearly 3 years ago, it was about 3 months after I started running to lose weight and I had a slight soreness, that cleared up and been ok every since.

This year is to get a sub 40 minute 10k.
Tempo runs are the way for me to do this so I'll keep the hard sessions hard.


----------



## t1mmy

Sub 40 mins is a fast target, I know I couldn't sustain my sub 20 minute 5k pace over 10k without a lot of work. What is your current PB for the 10k?


----------



## alipman

41:35. But I need to find 15 secs per mile.

The closest I got in a separate workout was 6:28 over 5 miles before my asthma broke me.
I need 6:26 pace for the 40 min 10k.....

Work to be done.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 2 - Tuesday*

3.00 miles in 22:09 at 7:23 min/mile pace

It was a bit nippy outside tonight for the run but with no wind conditions were good.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:36
2 - 7:25
3 - 7:08


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 2 - Wednesday*

4.03 miles in 30:00 @ 7:26 min/mile pace

Back to work today and it was hard work getting up. I started the tempo run at a slow pace and quickened as planned. I'm a little disappointed as really I should have started far faster and pushed on from there.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:44
2 - 7:30
3 - 7:09
4 - 7:22


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 2 - Thursday*

3.01 miles in 23:21 @ 7:46 min/mile pace

It was a legs strengthening night at the gym tonight and boy did I feel it afterwards when I went for a run. My legs felt like lead and I'm glad I only had to do 3 miles. Looking forward to the rest day tomorrow now.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:50
2 - 7:39
3 - 7:47


----------



## t1mmy

Not a great weekend of running for me. I've got no idea how but on Friday I twinged something in my lower back. Friday night and Saturday were spent painfully resting it and using heat packs. This morning it was a lot better so I decided to go for a run.

*Week 2 - Sunday*

2.79 miles in 20:12 @ 7:13 min/mile

My back felt fine on the run, however I was overcome with the desperate need to go to the toilet which unfortunately I couldn't ignore. Hopefully next week will be a lot better.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:03
2 - 7:11


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 3 (10 weeks till race day)*

Monday - Stretch & strengthen
Tuesday - 3.5m run
Wednesday - 6x400m 5K pace
Thursday - 3m run + strength (legs)
Friday - Rest
Saturday - Rest
Sunday - 5K Race


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 3 - Tuesday*

6.00 miles in 43:12 @ 7:11 min/mile pace

Following the disaster of a run on Sunday I decided I'd do the full 6 miles tonight. What a night for it; it was peeing it down and damn windy. All started well but the last 2 miles felt a bit of a killer to be honest. I was aiming for an average time of 7:15 or under so I'm happy overall.

Mile splits:

1 - 6:53
2 - 7:07
3 - 7:09
4 - 7:09
5 - 7:27
6 - 7:27


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 3 - Wednesday*

Nearly forgot to post my update. The weather was far more pleasant tonight, the run wasn't as it was a speed session. It consisted of a 1 mile warm up, 6 x 400m sprints and a half mile warm down. Plenty of leg rolling later and they feel good.

Hopefully the hard work put in on speed days will pay off.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 3 - Thursday*

3.00 miles in 23:23 @ 7:48 min/mile pace

Following a non-slouchy 6 miler on Tuesday and a lot of sprinting yesterday it was always going to be more sedate today. My legs felt a little heavy but it was good to get out again.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:57
2 - 7:58
3 - 7:28


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 3 - Sunday*

3.00 miles in 20:28 @ 6:49 min/mile pace

After a nice couple of days rest it was time to deliver a faster run. Conditions weren't great as there was a biting wind, however, I got out and ran it at a pace that was uncomfortable.

Mile splits:

1 - 6:51
2 - 6:44
3 - 6:53


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 4 (9 weeks till race day)*

Monday - Stretch & strengthen
Tuesday - 3.5m run
Wednesday - 35 min tempo
Thursday - 3m run + strength (legs)
Friday - Rest
Saturday - 3m run
Sunday - 7m run


----------



## alipman

t1mmy said:


> *Week 3 - Sunday*
> 
> 3.00 miles in 20:28 @ 6:49 min/mile pace
> 
> After a nice couple of days rest it was time to deliver a faster run. Conditions weren't great as there was a biting wind, however, I got out and ran it at a pace that was uncomfortable.
> 
> Mile splits:
> 
> 1 - 6:51
> 2 - 6:44
> 3 - 6:53


Thats the fighting spirit! Feels good once its done though. Lets hope the snow doesnt impact too much on running for this week.


----------



## t1mmy

Yeah it always feels good once you've finished. It's snowing reasonably heavy here but it's not sticking. We'll see what it's like tomorrow, it could be chilly!


----------



## Bustanut

alipman said:


> Thats the fighting spirit! Feels good once its done though. Lets hope the snow doesnt impact too much on running for this week.


Some cracking pace there t1mmy. See the hard work paying off now buddy. Well done.


----------



## t1mmy

Bustanut - how's your running going?


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 4 - Tuesday*

3.5 miles in 25:05 @ 7:10 min/mile pace

A change of route tonight to spice things up a bit. It was cold at around -1 degrees and there were a few icy patches to avoid.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:20
2 - 7:02
3 - 7:00
3.5 - 3:43


----------



## Bustanut

:thumb:


t1mmy said:


> Bustanut - how's your running going?


T1mmy, it's been slow of late. Only getting out twice a week at the moment due to work commitments. I have just put my entry in for the Loughborough half marathon on the 24th march so need to get my finger out to make sure I'm race ready.


----------



## alipman

Bustanut said:


> :thumb:
> 
> T1mmy, it's been slow of late. Only getting out twice a week at the moment due to work commitments. I have just put my entry in for the Loughborough half marathon on the 24th march so need to get my finger out to make sure I'm race ready.


Ooh, the loughborough half. I've never done it and its in my town!
Hmmmmm.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 4 - Wednesday*

5.00 miles in 35:29 @ 7:06 min/mile pace

I followed the same route as last night, however I went 1.5 miles further and maintained a faster average pace. From 1.5 - 2.5 miles is a seemingly never ending hill; it's not that steep but feels like a slog. You will see this as the slower mile, shown in the splits below. Although half of the slower mile was spent running back down the hill, I think I was still feeling the effects of a hard 1 mile hill dash.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:14
2 - 6:59
3 - 7:18
4 - 6:59
5 - 6:59


----------



## t1mmy

Here's a quick question for you runners...

Do you wear gloves when it's freezing out?

I don't at the moment and I'm not sure if I should do or not. For the first couple of miles my hands are usually cold to the point of distraction and I'm not sure if it helps sharpen the mind or hinders me as it's all I can think of!


----------



## jamest

t1mmy said:


> Here's a quick question for you runners...
> 
> Do you wear gloves when it's freezing out?
> 
> I don't at the moment and I'm not sure if I should do or not. For the first couple of miles my hands are usually cold to the point of distraction and I'm not sure if it helps sharpen the mind or hinders me as it's all I can think of!


I always do. Keep the extremities covered. Also means you can get yours shoes off a bit quicker when you get back rather than waiting for your hands to thaw. Saying that, my gloves aren't particularly warm but they are good at keeping the wind off.


----------



## alipman

Yes I do. As jamest really. Anything to help. I usually where 2 tops in this cold weather, a lightweight long sleeve and then a thicker longsleeve over the top. Maybe I am getting old..... I feel the cold a bit more.


----------



## t1mmy

I wear one long sleeve tight top with a short sleeve brighter one on top. Gloves may well be the way forward.


----------



## Z4-35i

I have a previous version of these

http://store.nike.com/gb/en_gb/?l=shop,pdp,ctr-inline/cid-300/pid-254701/pgid-274855

Keeps the cold off nicely without feeling bulky or uncomfortable.


----------



## Bustanut

Yes I wear a pair of rab lightweight gloves. Sometimes take them off after a few miles if I warm up but find them comfortable.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 4 - Thursday*

3.00 miles in 22:30 @ 7:30 min/mile pace

Firstly, thanks everyone for the feedback re: gloves, I went and bought a thin pair of Adidas ones today and they made a big difference.

Now onto the run. The plan for tonight was to set a slower pace and work on keeping to it; the target was 7:30 min/mile average which I achieved (with warm hands all the way).

Mile splits:

1 - 7:27
2 - 7:29
3 - 7:35


----------



## alipman

Anyone out running tonight?
We got some snow in loughborough so it's my off road shoes tonight.
Maybe only a few miles.


----------



## jamest

My one run a week at parkrun is likely going to be cancelled. Might cycle down the gym and go for a short ride afterwards to keep the fitness up.

Good luck to anyone who is going out.


----------



## t1mmy

I'm on a scheduled rest day but we've had about 3 inches so far and I've just got in from sledging! I think my Saturday and Sunday runs will have to be done at the gym.


----------



## alipman

My biggest fear is having snowballs thrown at me..... Happened last year. Little scrotes....


----------



## alipman

Wimping out. Just have to work extra hard on sunday.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 4 - Saturday*

3.00 miles in 22:23 at 7:28 min/mile pace

Went to the gym today for a run, I'd have rather done it outside but snow stops play.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:46
2 - 7:22
3 - 7:15


----------



## GreenyR

Mate your progression and update for this thread has been excellent. Times are looking fantastic mate, keep up the good work!


----------



## t1mmy

GreenyR - cheers mate. Are you a into running yourself?


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 4 - Sunday*

7.00 miles in 52:18 at 7:28 min/mile pace

It was still snowing here today so I ran again at the gym. I was struggling to concentrate around miles 4-5 and the during the last mile my legs were complaining. Hopefully the snow will start shifting soon and I can hit the streets again.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:23
2 - 7:25
3 - 7:23
4 - 7:31
5 - 7:33
6 - 7:35
7 - 7:28


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 5 (8 weeks till race day)*

Monday - Stretch & strengthen
Tuesday - 4m run
Wednesday - 7 x 400m 5k pace
Thursday - Rest
Friday - 3m run + strength (legs)
Saturday - 3m run pace
Sunday - 8m run


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 5 - Tuesday*

4.00 miles in 29:59 @ 7:30 min/mile pace

Back outside today for the run and the conditions could be best described as poor to diabolical. It's snowing heavily here which was fine down wind but I could hardly see anything running into the wind. My legs still felt a little tired from the Sunday run but tonight was all about pacing. I'm glad I bought some gloves last week.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:33
2 - 7:33
3 - 7:27
4 - 7:26


----------



## alipman

The crunchy ice or snow is ok, it's the compacted ice that tests ones resolve. Where are you? South coast? Either that or Scotland if its snowing.


----------



## t1mmy

I'm in Reading. It's was actually pretty cool as I was doing mile laps of an industrial estate and I could judge my pace by the spacing of my footprints in the snow from the previous lap.


----------



## alipman

Ok, yes, snow is south at the moment. Getting what we've already had. Hopefully will start thawing up here soon enough. The ice ain't much fun.


----------



## Z4-35i

Very impressed with your improvements over the duration of your blog. I'm going to start some interval training on the treadmill in the gym today to try and improve my performance now that I've lost some weight.


----------



## t1mmy

Z4 - Cheers, I'm pleased with my improvements, hopefully they will continue. Good luck with the interval work, keep us updated with how it goes.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 5 - Wednesday*

3.00 miles in 21:26 @ 7:09 min/mile pace

I was meant to be doing 7 x 400m sprints tonight; however, with a couple of snow flurries today and plenty of ice about I didn't want to risk coming a cropper and injuring myself (especially during a dreaded speed session). Instead I chose to do a 3 miler; the intention was to run it at a slower pace, but as you will see from the mile split times I decided to stretch the legs after mile 1.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:24
2 - 7:06
3 - 6:56


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 5 - Friday*

3.00 miles in 22:28 @ 7:30 min/mile

Nice easy 3 miler tonight as the snow/ice has practically all gone.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:27
2 - 7:27
3 - 7:34


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 5 - Saturday*

3.00 miles in 20:02 @ 6:40 min/mile pace

A fast run was on the cards today and I gave it my best. The hill around 1.5 miles wasn't fun but I ploughed on till the end. I'm looking forward to a longer slower paced run tomorrow.

Mile splits:

1 - 6:47
2 - 6:36
3 - 6:39


----------



## alipman

Hard session. Feel good once you've done it?


----------



## t1mmy

It started to feel good about an 20 minutes after and got better from there. Hopefully it will encourage me to slow down on my recovery 8 miler tomorrow.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 5 - Sunday*

8.00 miles in 59:38 @ 7:28 min/mile pace

I'm ruined! Following yesterdays fast run I wasn't feeling up for it today and neither were my legs really. The aim was to average 7:30 min/mile which I achieved. The weather was against me today as well, it was raining and pretty windy. You will see the impact of the wind in my 5th mile as I ran into a headwind the whole way. My legs are screaming out for a couple of days rest which I will be taking.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:21
2 - 7:12 (too fast)
3 - 7:24
4 - 7:26
5 - 7:43 (into a headwind all the way)
6 - 7:35
7 - 7:33
8 - 7:24


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 6 (7 weeks till race day)*

Monday - Stretch & strengthen
Tuesday - Rest
Wednesday - 4m run
Thursday - 3m run
Friday - 4m run
Saturday - Rest
Sunday - 10K Race


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 6 - Wednesday*

4.00 miles in 31:59 @ 8:00 min/mile pace

It's all about trying to slow down my recovery runs even more. The wind aided me tonight with this as I ran at my target pace of 8 min/mile.

Mile splits:

1 - 8:07
2 - 7:55
3 - 7:59
4 - 7:58


----------



## alipman

t1mmy said:


> *Week 6 - Wednesday*
> 
> 4.00 miles in 31:59 @ 8:00 min/mile pace
> 
> It's all about trying to slow down my recovery runs even more. The wind aided me tonight with this as I ran at my target pace of 8 min/mile.
> 
> Mile splits:
> 
> 1 - 8:07
> 2 - 7:55
> 3 - 7:59
> 4 - 7:58


Good job. Think there some 60+ mph winds around as well. I always find that the wind is always head on to me.

My Achilles was sore on Monday so I didn't go out last night but its feeling better so going to give it a blast on Friday. 'twas weird though.


----------



## t1mmy

It's funny how you never notice a tailwind! Hopefully your achilles will be fine on Friday. I've got a 3 miler tonight which I'm aiming to do around 8 min/mile pace.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 6 - Thursday*

3.00 miles in 23:56 @ 7:59 min/mile

The wind hasn't died down much here which helped me to slow down to a near 8 minute mile again.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:56
2 - 7:59
3 - 8:01


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 6 - Friday*

4.00 miles in 31:19 @ 7:50 min/mile pace

Had a blip tonight in the 2nd mile where I ran faster than planned, other than that it was a solid, consistent run.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:54
2 - 7:39
3 - 7:52
4 - 7:54


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 6 - Sunday*

6.3 miles in 44:11 @ 6:58 min/mile pace

*New Fastest 10K - 43:20*

So today was planned as a 10K race; I didn't actually enter a race, however I did leg-it. The weather was on my side in terms of it being cool and not raining but it was still really windy! My legs felt fine on the looped route that I had chosen and I'm thrilled to have smashed my previous 10K PB! There is not a hope in hell that I could maintain that pace over a half marathon, more training is required.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:02
2 - 7:18
3 - 6:55
4 - 6:59
5 - 6:43
6 - 6:54
10K - 43:20


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 7 (6 weeks till race day)*

Monday - Stretch & strengthen
Tuesday - 4.5m run
Wednesday - 3m run
Thursday - 3m run + Legs (strength)
Friday - Rest
Saturday - 4m pace
Sunday - 10m


----------



## alipman

t1mmy said:


> *Week 6 - Sunday*
> 
> 6.3 miles in 44:11 @ 6:58 min/mile pace
> 
> *New Fastest 10K - 43:20*
> 
> So today was planned as a 10K race; I didn't actually enter a race, however I did leg-it. The weather was on my side in terms of it being cool and not raining but it was still really windy! My legs felt fine on the looped route that I had chosen and I'm thrilled to have smashed my previous 10K PB! There is not a hope in hell that I could maintain that pace over a half marathon, more training is required.
> 
> Mile splits:
> 
> 1 - 7:02
> 2 - 7:18
> 3 - 6:55
> 4 - 6:59
> 5 - 6:43
> 6 - 6:54
> 10K - 43:20


Good to get pb's.

I managed 10 miles at 6:59 overall before and I know how I felt after that.
I'm still a way of a 1:30 half.
Even at 7 minutes per mile I would be around 1:32 for a half. Knocking 2 minutes.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 7 - Tuesday*

4.5 miles in 35:55 @ 7:59 min/mile

The first run of the week and it was nice and easy on the legs. Still very windy out there, but I'd say only 1/2 mile today was completely head into wind.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:56
2 - 7:59
3 - 7:57
4 - 7:53
4.5 - 4:10


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 7 - Wednesday*

3.00 miles in 23:52 @ 7:57 min/mile pace

It was damn cold tonight but the wind was on my side for a change. For the last 1/2 mile I was running straight into the wind, que the runny nose and streaming eyes. Now sat with my legs up, relaxing and watching TV.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:56
2 - 7:59
3 - 7:57


----------



## t1mmy

Tonight's run was abandoned as I left work late and we had to go out and sort something for our wedding later this year. I'll be back out running on Saturday.

On another note these arrived today...










Can you guess what they go with?


----------



## alipman

Matching gloves?


----------



## t1mmy

Haha good guess. Foot gloves I suppose...










I'm not going to start running in them until after the Reading Half.


----------



## alipman

Have you tried these before? As I guess you will become a toe striker.

What are you at the moment? Toe, mid foot or heel striker?
It's toning to give your calves a major burn.


----------



## t1mmy

I've not tried them before so it will be interesting. I normally strike mid-sole although recently I have done some toe striking. Bring on the calf burn!


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 7 - Saturday*

4 miles in 28:15 @ 7:04 min/mile pace

Finally, a run where I wasn't being blown from pillar to post. It was raining reasonably heavily but it felt great not to be out in the wind.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:03
2 - 7:01
3 - 7:09
4 - 7:02


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 7 - Sunday*

10 miles in 1:20:18 @ 8:02 min/mile pace

It was torrential today and about 250m into the run I got hit by a massive wave caused by a car running through a puddle. It was quite funny really as I've got dried mud on my hat, which is no mean feat as I am 6'3". My left calf was quite tight by the end and is now a bit tender, I'll give it more of a rest this week.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:42
2 - 8:15
3 - 7:59
4 - 7:59
5 - 7:52
6 - 8:17
7 - 8:01
8 - 8:04
9 - 8:01
10 - 8:08


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 8 (5 weeks till race day)*

Monday - Stretch & strengthen
Tuesday - 3m run
Wednesday - Rest
Thursday - 3m run + Legs (strength)
Friday - Rest
Saturday - 5m
Sunday - 11m run


----------



## Bustanut

Keep up the good work t1mmy. Some cracking split times there and a great overall pace. The training is paying off.


----------



## profoundoblu

I find the vibrams good for speed work and form work, i honestly wouldnt worry about becoming a forefoot striker, its gonna be a big enough transition from have a 12-14mm drop to 0mm drop. Biggest thing you can do is focus on your cadence, get that up to around 180 steps per min. Took me about 4month to fully transfer to minimalist. Still use my fivefingers bikilas for short runs and have a pair of mew balance minimus for longer ones. Good luck with your half!


----------



## profoundoblu

What model vibrams are they? You wanna try them sockless as well! Its a revelation!


----------



## t1mmy

Hey...

They are the Seeya's. I'm going to start off nice and slowly with no socks to see how it goes and will probably bring out the socks in colder weather. I'm looking forward to giving them a proper go after the half, they weigh so much less than my current trainers it's ridiculous.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 8 - Tuesday*

3.00 miles in 24:04 @ 8:01 min/mile pace

I took it nice and steady tonight with a decent warm up and stretch before I set off and when I got back. I'm pleased to report that there was no soreness in my left achilles; but I'll be keeping an eye on it.

Mile splits:

1 - 8:06
2 - 7:57
3 - 8:01


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 8 - Saturday*

4.00 miles in 31:48 @ 7:57 min/mile pace

Slow and steady again today. After the 4 miler I put on my new Vibrams and went for a 1/2 mile jog to try them out.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:56
2 - 7:54
3 - 7:54
4 - 8:04


----------



## alipman

How were the twinkle toes?


----------



## t1mmy

They were good. Felt a bit odd at first but it didn't take long to get into the swing of things with them.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 8 - Sunday*

11 miles in 1:25:04 @ 7:44 min/mile pace

Set off for an 11 miler at 10am today and the conditions were great. No major issues with my legs apart from them not being overly happy from about 9 miles onwards; only a dull ache rather than pain. As you will see below my timings were all over the place, I'm attributing some of this to the varied terrain as it was pretty muddy at times.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:42
2 - 7:31
3 - 8:01
4 - 7:36
5 - 7:44
6 - 7:59
7 - 7:53
8 - 7:56
9 - 7:25
10 - 7:44
11 - 7:33


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 9 (4 weeks till race day)*

Monday - Stretch & strengthen
Tuesday - 5m run
Wednesday - 3m run
Thursday - 3m run + Legs (strength)
Friday - Rest
Saturday - Rest
Sunday - 10m run pace


----------



## Bustanut

t1mmy said:


> *Week 8 - Sunday*
> 
> 11 miles in 1:25:04 @ 7:44 min/mile pace
> 
> Set off for an 11 miler at 10am today and the conditions were great. No major issues with my legs apart from them not being overly happy from about 9 miles onwards; only a dull ache rather than pain. As you will see below my timings were all over the place, I'm attributing some of this to the varied terrain as it was pretty muddy at times.
> 
> Mile splits:
> 
> 1 - 7:42
> 2 - 7:31
> 3 - 8:01
> 4 - 7:36
> 5 - 7:44
> 6 - 7:59
> 7 - 7:53
> 8 - 7:56
> 9 - 7:25
> 10 - 7:44
> 11 - 7:33


Still some good pace with your splits. Mile nine being your fastest means you've still got plenty in the tanks well into the race. With race day adrenalin as well you are on for a good time. Keep up the good work.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 8 - Tuesday*

5.00 miles in 40:11 @ 8:02 min/mile

Nice and easy today. My legs were feeling no ill effects from the 11 miler on Sunday which was good.

Mile splits:

1 - 8:00
2 - 7:59
3 - 7:58
4 - 8:08
5 - 8:06


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 8 - Wednesday*

3.00 miles in 23:25 @ 7:49 min/mile

Another easy day, prepping the legs for a race pace 10 miles on Sunday.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:52
2 - 7:48
3 - 7:45


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 8 - Thursday*

3.00 miles in 23:07 @ 7:42 min/mile pace

Relaxing run again tonight. I've been a lot more disciplined recently with going for a proper warm up and stretch followed later by a warm down and stretch.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:47
2 - 7:40
3 - 7:40


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 8 - Sunday*

10.00 miles in 1:11:27 @ 7:09 min/mile pace

The race is getting nearer and I needed to step it up to race pace for a longer distance. Conditions weren't ideal as it was a little colder than I would have liked at 1 degree with a light flutter of snow! I felt a little bit sick from around 4 miles onwards, possibly due to not eating or drinking enough beforehand?

Mile splits:

1 - 7:11
2 - 7:04
3 - 6:55
4 - 7:02
5 - 7:05
6 - 7:07
7 - 7:10
8 - 7:15
9 - 7:18
10 - 7:20


----------



## alipman

Great effort. Is this the industrial estate loop? Great consistency


----------



## t1mmy

Yeah it was the industrial estate loop, I haven't run there for a while as it can be a bit monotonous.


----------



## alipman

It's like a track almost, you can gauge your effort each time round.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 10 (3 weeks till race day)*

Monday - Stretch & strengthen
Tuesday - 3m run
Wednesday - Rest
Thursday - 3m run + Legs (strength)
Friday - 5m run
Saturday - Rest
Sunday - Rest

A bit of a disrupted week with work events and a weekend away.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 10 - Tuesday*

3.00 miles in 23:40 @ 7:54 min/mile pace

Straight to the gym after work for a recovery 3 miler, legs felt good from start to finish.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:55
2 - 7:52
3 - 7:53


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 10 - Thursday*

3.00 miles in 23:48 @ 7:56 min/mile pace

Another nice easy warm gym run again tonight.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:56
2 - 7:54
3 - 7:58


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 11 (2 weeks till race day)*

Monday - Stretch & strengthen
Tuesday - 5m run
Wednesday - 4m run
Thursday - 3m run + Legs (strength)
Friday - Rest
Saturday - Rest
Sunday - 11m run


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 11 - Wednesday*

4.00 miles in 29:13 @ 7:19 min/mile pace

I couldn't get out on Tuesday as planned so this was the first run of the week. To be honest it felt like a real struggle and I'm not sure why.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:24
2 - 7:12
3 - 7:15
4 - 7:22


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 11 - Thursday*

2.00 miles in 14:00 @ 7:00 min/mile pace

Run abandoned tonight after 2 miles as I felt like crap. I've slept quite badly most of the week and I'm not sure if it's that or what it could be. Possibly I set off too fast? Hopefully tomorrows run will feel better at a slower pace.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:07
2 - 6:53


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 11 - Sunday*

11.00 miles in 1:20:27 @ 7:19 min/mile pace

After a disastrous week of running prep it was great to get 11 miles completed, feeling good all the way.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:38
2 - 7:25
3 - 7:24
4 - 7:24
5 - 7:10
6 - 7:18
7 - 7:17
8 - 7:04
9 - 7:18
10 - 7:18
11 - 7:11


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 12 - Race Week*

Monday - Stretch & strengthen
Tuesday - Rest
Wednesday - 3m run
Thursday - 3m run
Friday - Rest
Saturday - Rest
Sunday - Reading Half Marathon

The target set back at the start of the blog was a sub 1hr 40min half marathon. Hopefully the weather improves and adrenalin gives me a bit of a boost!


----------



## Z4-35i

I'm sure you'll hit your target time, the weather looks like its improving by the end of the week.


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 12 - Wednesday*

3.00 miles in 22:14 @ 7:25 min/mile pace

Nice easy run tonight.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:23
2 - 7:22
3 - 7:29


----------



## t1mmy

*Week 12 - Thursday*

3.00 miles in 21:18 @ 7:06 min/mile pace

Last run of the week before the race on Sunday; if my legs feel like that at the weekend I will be happy.

Mile splits:

1 - 7:15
2 - 7:01
3 - 7:02


----------



## alipman

Good luck!


----------



## Z4-35i

All the best for tomorrow, I hope the weather holds off for the race.


----------



## Bustanut

Good luck today t1mmy.


----------



## t1mmy

I survived! The rain was horrific and it was really cold before the off, thankfully there was very little wind.

The good news is that I smashed my previous PB of 1hr 48mins and managed to haul myself round in approximately 1hr 35mins 

I'll have to wait till tomorrow to put up all the splits and official time once they are released on the Reading Half Marathon site. I'm really happy with that as the target I set myself 24 weeks ago was 1hr 40mins.


----------



## alipman

Excellent. Great time!


----------



## profoundoblu

Mate thats a cracking time for a half! Well done!


----------



## Bustanut

Fantastic buddy, what a time. Well done.


----------



## t1mmy

Cheers everyone. I'll be giving it a few days rest then out with the Vibrams.

Bustanut - how's your training going? You've got a half next weekend if I remember correctly.


----------



## Z4-35i

Well done, great time in those conditions.


----------



## Bustanut

t1mmy said:


> Cheers everyone. I'll be giving it a few days rest then out with the Vibrams.
> 
> Bustanut - how's your training going? You've got a half next weekend if I remember correctly.


Yes mate, got the Loughborough half next Sunday. Been out today and did 13 miles but got stomach cramps 7 miles in. Did it in 2hrs 6mins so off the pace at the minute. Hoping I will get carried away on the day. 1hr 56mins to beat but after today's effort ill be glad to come in under 2hrs.


----------



## jamest

Great time t1mmy.

I have a 21 miler this Sunday but haven't ran for 3 weeks and that was only 3 miles.


----------



## t1mmy

Bustanut & jamest - best of luck both of you for your runs at the weekend.


----------



## t1mmy

OK so the official time is in:

Reading Half Marathon in 1:35:11 @ 7:16 min/mile pace

*New Half Marathon PB - 1:35:11*

Mile splits:

1 - 7:14
2 - 7:07
3 - 7:16
4 - 7:03
5 - 7:07
6 - 7:13
7 - 7:34
8 - 7:30
9 - 7:25
10 - 7:19
11 - 7:18
12 - 7:27
13 - 7:20
HM - 0:18


----------



## alipman

Great consistency there.

Do you use the Nike plus to pace yourself? How did you feel towards the end?
And finally did you get the urge to go off too quickly or did you have a game plan?

That's a very good time.......


----------



## t1mmy

Hey alipman...

I don't currently use Nike plus for pacing as an audible update, which I think is an ipod feature. However, I do use my Nike plus GPS watch to show current and average pace; I switch between the two as I run. There is lots of info that can be displayed but you can limit or expand the number of features via your computer.

I was soaked to the skin before we set off and freezing. There were quite a few of us jumping and running on the spot to try and warm up. I set off with my cousin and his mate, about 1/4-1/2 mile in I realised we were going 6:30 pace so I slowed it down and left them to it.

My game plan was to get at least 6 miles under the belt at under 7:15 average. From what I remember I was still ahead of the 7:15 average at about 8 miles and started hanging on at that point. I was comfortably within the 1hr 40min target and near enough to 1hr 35min to not want to stray too far from it.

My legs were feeling fairly numb from about 11.5 miles but I just kept on going. Next time I will have to do a few more longer runs as I was in no mans land after 11 miles.

The new target has to be sub-1:30 next year.


----------



## t1mmy

Well after two gym sessions which involved warming my legs up and a good stretch and roll, my legs are now feeling pretty much back to normal. It's good to have the feeling of soreness gone.

Tomorrow will be the start of my training with the Vibrams, targeting another sub-20min 5k and ultimately a sub-40min 10k.


----------



## alipman

Once you start hitting 10+ miles regularly then half marathons wont give your body such a pounding.

Good luck with the vibrams, calf burn will be "new", how far you going?


----------



## t1mmy

The plan is to start of going shorter distances and build up. I'm aiming for 1-2 miles tonight but I'll judge it as I go along.

I've been looking at a few 5k plans and they all involve quite a few 10+ mile runs; as you said, these should reduce the pounding my body takes in future half marathons.


----------



## t1mmy

No run tonight due to a lack of time after work and diabolical weather. I'll have to make up for it tomorrow. It feels odd missing a planned run.


----------



## t1mmy

I thought I better update the thread. On Tuesday afternoon at work my foot started hurting out of the blue. No obvious bruising, but it felt very sore when weight bearing. This didn't seem to be getting any better as the week went on so on Friday night I went to A&E.

The great news is that I set a new PB; I went into A&E on a Friday night at 9:30pm and was seen and on my way again within 15 minutes! The not so great news is that I have done a ligament in my right foot. I've been advised to rest it so that's the plan. We are away for Easter then I'm off to New York the week after.

The plan is to get out running when I come back from holiday around the 9th April. My foot is already starting to feel less tender and achy, so all being well it will be healed by the time I get back.


----------



## t1mmy

I'm back from holiday and my foot has healed, so I'm back hitting the streets. I'm going to be using my Vibrams from now on and everything I've read about them tells me to take it slow at first and build up the distance.

*1.5 miles in 11:17 @ 7:29 min/mile pace*

Mile splits:

1 - 7:45
1.5 - 3:32

My calves were burning after the run and I think it's going to take a while to build up to longer distances with the Vibrams.


----------



## t1mmy

It's good to have targets to work towards and I will be aiming for the following in 2013:

1k - sub 3:00
1 mile - sub 6:00
5k - sub 19:00
10k - sub 40:00


----------



## alipman

t1mmy said:


> I'm back from holiday and my foot has healed, so I'm back hitting the streets. I'm going to be using my Vibrams from now on and everything I've read about them tells me to take it slow at first and build up the distance.
> 
> *1.5 miles in 11:17 @ 7:29 min/mile pace*
> 
> Mile splits:
> 
> 1 - 7:45
> 1.5 - 3:32
> 
> My calves were burning after the run and I think it's going to take a while to build up to longer distances with the Vibrams.


Burn baby burn!
Its a real eye opener this toe strike lark.


----------



## t1mmy

I ran a single mile yesterday, it doesn't sound much but I've never felt muscle burn like it. The plan is to up the distance by a 1/4 mile every run out, starting tomorrow night.

My calves are feeling ok today and will be ready to go again tomorrow. It's just going to take a bit of time to adapt to the new running style.


----------



## t1mmy

*1.25 miles @ 8min/mile pace*

I'm making progress here, it was at least 1/4 mile before the calf burn started tonight. The run itself was easy and my calves are already feeling fine. Onwards and upwards in terms of distance and time next week, making sure it's all gradual and not getting carried away!


----------



## t1mmy

Got out yesterday and did *1.5 miles @ 8 min/mile pace*

Legs felt great all the way through. 1.75 miles tomorrow.


----------



## t1mmy

*1.75 miles @ 8 min/mile pace*

Nice and easy again, ready for my 2 miler tomorrow. I'm struggling to keep to the plan of slowly building up the distance with the new running style, but I'd be upset if I got injured.


----------



## t1mmy

Two runs completed since my last post, yesterday and today.

Run 1 - *3.2KM @ 4:30 min/KM pace*

Run 2 - *3.6KM @ 4:36 min/KM pace*

As you will see I'm now working in KM rather than miles, mainly because my next goals are specific times at 5K and 10K.

Both runs were outside around the industrial estate and my feet have taken a pounding. I'm currently sat watching TV with a heat pack on one of them. All being well I'll be out again on Monday.


----------



## t1mmy

*4.0KM @ 4:40 min/KM pace*

Both feet were still a little tender today but once warmed up they weren't so bad. Rest day tomorrow then back on it Wednesday.


----------



## alipman

How are you finding the other parts of your legs? Any other muscle soreness etc?


----------



## t1mmy

alipman said:


> How are you finding the other parts of your legs? Any other muscle soreness etc?


My legs feel great, no muscle soreness at all any more. It took about 5-6 runs to eliminate the calf burn.

I was chatting to a mate at work about my sore feet and I think I'm going to start running on the grass in a local park and work up in stages to running on the path! Sounds a bit crazy but I think it will help the transition.


----------



## jamest

Just came across this today, may be of some use.

http://www.runningshoesguru.com/2013/04/build-strong-feet-for-running/


----------



## t1mmy

James - cheers for the link, there's a few good articles on that website!


----------



## t1mmy

Ok so having rested my sore feet I was back on it today. I've set up a 5KM training plan on the My Asics website, which will have me out 3 days a week. Looking at the plan there are quite a few very slow recovery runs with some hard speed sessions.

Today was one of the very slow runs which I did around the local park. Turns out that it is far more hilly than it looks from the car park! It was definitely less harsh on my feet though running on the grass.

*3.1 miles in 27:08 @ 8:45 min/mile pace*

Next run is Wednesday, same distance and similar pace


----------



## t1mmy

Another very easy run complete, the stats are back in KM...

*5.01KM in 27:27 @ 5:28 min/KM pace*

Next run is Friday, slightly faster than these last two but still at a leisurely pace.


----------



## alipman

I couldn't get my head round the km pace from mile pace. But oddly it's what they use further up the chain. And as races are usually in metric it makes sense. I did try it.


----------



## t1mmy

I'm not too bad working in KM. The more I keep pace in KM the easier it will get. One advantage to it is that changes in average pace can be spotted quicker as they are based on a shorter distance.


----------



## t1mmy

Went out again last night for another leisurely paced run, albeit slightly faster than the last two. We'd had a bit of rain over night so the ground underfoot was a little softer, which was welcomed gladly.

*5.00KM in 24:07 @ 4:59 min/KM pace*


----------



## t1mmy

Two runs completed in the last two days...

*3.2KM in 15:14 @ 4:45 min/KM*

This was an interval run with two fast KM's at 3:50 min/KM pace, which equates to around 6:11 min/mile

*3.2KM in 13:56 @ 4:21 min/KM*

Solid 2 mile run tonight at the equivalent of 6:58 min/mile


----------



## alipman

Good job. Starting to makes some good strides there. Pardon the pun. ...


----------



## Alton

Running has own importance in our life for keep fitness of the body and health.
It keep maintain cholesterol level in the body and so good for the blood pressure
patient.I am agree with all reviews and mostly people like the running for the weight
loss and fat loss of the body....


----------



## t1mmy

Last run of the week as I'm busy over the weekend. Today's run involved intervals of two fast KM's and 500m jogs in between.

*3.00KM in 14:06 @ 4:42 min/KM*


----------



## t1mmy

Having been on my stag do over the weekend and still being a bit tired I wasn't sure how the run would go today. However, I need not have feared as I hauled myself round at the planned pace.

Tonight it was intervals of 1KM with jogging in between over a short 2 mile distance.

*3.2KM in 14:20 @ 4:28 min/KM pace*


----------



## t1mmy

Tonight was the return of the dreaded speed session for the full 2 miles. Needless to say I was happy with the result

*3.2KM in 12:51 @ 4:00 min/KM pace*


----------



## t1mmy

Forgot to post up my Friday interval run...

*3.2KM in 14:18 @ 4:28 min/KM pace*


----------



## alipman

Now that you have got used to these shoes, has your running action/way you run changed in any way?


----------



## t1mmy

I wouldn't say I'm completely used to the new shoes yet as my feet are still a bit achey. I would say that I definitely run lighter now and don't get any leg/knee pains etc.

Naturally my running technique has changed as I'm not heel striking. Once you get into the swing of it, it feels better to land on the front of the foot. I'm a way off going 6+ miles in them.


----------



## alipman

Good they are still improving. There is one person at the running club that I have seen with these on. She's a bit quicker than me though. I certainly toe strike more these days. Does feel ok even with my trainers that aren't the vibram five fingers


----------



## t1mmy

Like you said you don't need the Vibrams for this. To be honest I would recommend starting in "normal" trainers and working down, gradually letting your body get used to it. I'd say they have been a shock to the system, but thankfully they get easier with every run.


----------



## t1mmy

Back out doing intervals again...

*3.2KM in 14:17 @ 4:27 min/KM pace*


----------



## t1mmy

It felt a little easier tonight...

*3.2KM in 12:49 @ 4:00 min/KM pace*


----------



## t1mmy

I'm alive!!!

It's been a bit mental recently at work and I also got married on the 29th June. They're the excuses I'm using anyway.

I've been for a few runs which I haven't posted up, mainly due to time constraints. I've also been helping a guy at work lower his 5KM PB.

Having got back from honeymoon at the weekend I chose the hottest week of the year so far to get back into the swing of things! I'm not sure if it's the heat, my deteriorated stamina or a combination of both, but the two runs I have done so far this week have been hard work.

Monday 8th July...

*3.00KM in 13:54 @ 4:38 min/KM pace*

KM splits:
1 - 4:40
2 - 4:35
3 - 4:39

Tuesday 9th July...

*5.00KM in 23:23 @ 4:40 min/KM pace*

KM splits:
1 - 4:53
2 - 4:39
3 - 4:22
4 - 4:45
5 - 4:43


----------



## alipman

I was going to put a shout out for you but didnt know if you had some stuff that meant that you werent on. If you see what I mean.

Great stuff. Get back out there. Seek routes with shade if you can, makes a difference.
I did 11 miles on Sunday in no shade at all. Mental. Struggled after 6 miles.
Yesterday I did 7.5 miles in the same sort of heat and it was fine.


----------



## t1mmy

Cheers mate.

The plan is for a 10K tomorrow. There was a nice breeze today to take the edge off, hopefully it will be there tomorrow. I will report back in the evening after my run.

It sounds like your 11 miler was tough going!


----------



## alipman

Ran out of water. The sun was too much without any shade.
Makes a big difference.


----------



## alipman

Btw. Congratulations on the marriage. Rude of me not to mention it before. Nice feeling.


----------



## t1mmy

Thanks, we had a great day and pretty relaxing mini moon in Rome. Although I wasn't running we covered a lot of ground each day walking round seeing all the sights.


----------



## t1mmy

Set out on my run tonight at 8pm and it was still registering 25 degrees in the car on the way to where I start from. Took Alipman's advice and kept to the shade as much as possible.

*10KM in 49:39 @ 4:58 min/KM pace*

KM splits:
1 - 4:47
2 - 4:54
3 - 5:13
4 - 4:48
5 - 5:13
6 - 4:57
7 - 4:52
8 - 5:03
9 - 4:53
10 - 4:59


----------



## t1mmy

Monday 15th July...

*5.00KM in 23:32 @ 4:42 min/KM pace*

KM splits:
1 - 4:55
2 - 4:43
3 - 4:17
4 - 4:43
5 - 4:54

Tuesday 16th July...

*5.00M in 24:23 @ 4:52 min/KM pace*

KM splits:
1 - 4:59
2 - 4:52
3 - 4:44
4 - 4:50
5 - 4:53

Really hot still, 28 degrees tonight! I'm loving the weather but it's proving a challenge to run in.


----------



## t1mmy

Friday 19th July...

*5.00KM in 24:29 @ 4:54 min/KM pace*

KM splits:
1 - 4:50
2 - 4:52
3 - 5:08
4 - 4:51
5 - 4:48


----------



## alipman

Is it cooler today? Much cooler in Loughborough than yesterday


----------



## t1mmy

It's not been much cooler at all round us, still high twenties, even at around 8pm. We've started to get a bit of a breeze which is nice and helps cool down the house at night.

I had planned to do a run tonight but leaving work today we hovering around 32 degrees so I've abandoned the idea. I'm not complaining though as I enjoy the heat.


----------



## t1mmy

Monday 29th July...

*5.00KM in 24:42 @ 4:57 min/KM pace*

KM splits:
1 - 5:19
2 - 4:58
3 - 4:52
4 - 4:43
5 - 4:50

Tuesday 30th July...

*5.00KM in 24:13 @ 4:50 min/KM pace*

KM splits:
1 - 4:51
2 - 4:54
3 - 4:55
4 - 4:29
5 - 4:59

Both runs were poles apart; the first was done at 6am and it was nice and cool but I was a bit hungry and dehydrated. The second was tonight and it was really humid. Roll on tomorrow!


----------



## t1mmy

Wednesday 31st July...

*5.00KM in 24:46 @ 4:57 min/KM pace*

KM splits:
1 - 4:58
2 - 4:44
3 - 5:03
4 - 4:52
5 - 5:04

It felt like hard work again today, maybe it's the heat?


----------



## jamest

If it's as humid as it is around me in your area then good on you for getting out there.


----------



## t1mmy

To keep myself motivated I've decided to start doing Parkruns. There are two local to me and I'm going to have a look at the courses and decide which to do. I'm looking forward to training towards lowering my PB.

With PB's in mind I've decided to draw a line in the sand and start them afresh from now. Since changing my running style I've not run further than 10K and that was very steady. This will allow me to work on my speed in the form of regular racing.

My first Parkrun will be on the 31st August which is 4 weeks from now. I'm going to be following a Hal Higdon 5K schedule on a day-to-day basis.

This upcoming week:

Sun - 5KM run
Mon - 5 x 400m
Tue - Rest
Wed - 30 min tempo
Thu - Rest
Fri - 6.5KM fast
Sat - 60 min run


----------



## t1mmy

Sunday 4th August...

*5.00KM in 24:41 at 4:56 min/KM pace*

KM splits:
1 - 5:18
2 - 4:54
3 - 4:44
4 - 4:48
5 - 4:57

*New PB - 5KM - 24:41*


----------



## alipman

Those parkruns will get you moving thats for sure!


----------



## t1mmy

Monday 5th August...

Today was a speed session. A slower 1st km followed by fast 400m then a 400m jog x5

*5.00km in 22:27 @ 4:29 min/km pace*

km splits:
1 - 4:36
2 - 4:14
3 - 4:28
4 - 4:34
5 - 4:35

*New PB - 5km - 22:27*


----------



## alipman

Are your calves fully acclimatised now or are they still adjusting?


----------



## t1mmy

Yeah they are fine now, at least over shorter distances. I'm planning a longer steady run on Saturday so we will see how they fair. They should be ok.


----------



## t1mmy

Tuesday 6th August...

A rest from running; however, I played in a cricket match at work which I think may have involved more running than normal.

Wednesday 7th August...

Following the cricket yesterday I opted for a slow 5km to ease the aching legs

*5.00km in 24:46 @ 4:57 min/km pace*

km splits:
1 - 5:01
2 - 4:56
3 - 4:54
4 - 4:53
5 - 4:59


----------



## alipman

Depends how good you are at cricket depends on whether you run or just hit boundaries!!!!!


----------



## t1mmy

There was the odd 4 being hit but mainly singles. With only 8 in the team we were spread pretty thin for fielding!


----------



## t1mmy

Been away for the weekend. This weeks runs...

Sun - Rest
Mon - Rest
Tue - 3m run
Wed - 8 x 200
Thu - 4m fast
Fri - Rest
Sat - 65 min run


----------



## alipman

Is that 65 minute run in the vibrams? Will that be the longest yet?


----------



## t1mmy

alipman said:


> Is that 65 minute run in the vibrams? Will that be the longest yet?


I'm not sure yet which trainers it will be in. The furthest I've gone in the Vibrams is 10k and I've got some Nike Free Runs which I have been doing most of my runs in. I did go out on the road tonight in the Vibrams though, my feet are getting tougher.

Tuesday 13th August...

Went for a shorter run tonight with the wife who is looking to build up to a half marathon. Still at the very early stages at the moment but we'll step it up slowly.

*2.4km in 13:49 @ 5:45 min/km pace*

km splits...
1 - 5:30
2 - 5:54
2.4 - 2:25


----------



## t1mmy

Wednesday 14th August...

Today was another speed session. A slower 1st km followed by fast 200m then a 200m jog x8

*5.00km in 22:37 @ 4:31 min/km pace*

km splits:
1 - 4:40
2 - 4:16
3 - 4:29
4 - 4:36
5 - 4:36

I'm not sure which is more difficult, 400m sprints with 400m jogs or the 200m version.


----------



## t1mmy

Thursday 15th August...

The plan was to run a fast 4 miles but my head and legs weren't up for it. I went for a steadier 5k on the usual route. I don't have exact timings as my watch battery died at around the 2.5k mark, I know I did the first in 4:51 and second in 4:48.

Roll on a rest day tomorrow and longer run on Saturday.


----------



## t1mmy

Saturday 17th August...

The run today was replaced with a 10 mile bike ride


----------



## t1mmy

This weeks planned runs...

Sun - 3m run
Mon - 6 x 400
Tue - Rest
Wed - 35 min tempo
Thu - Rest
Fri - 5m fast
Sat - 70 min run


----------



## t1mmy

Sunday 18th August...

*5.00km in 22:33 @ 4:29 min/km pace*

km splits:
1 - 4:40
2 - 4:22
3 - 4:29
4 - 4:30
5 - 4:25


----------



## t1mmy

Monday 19th August...

Slightly cooler tonight so I upped the pace. Still a bit off where I was but definitely going in the right direction.

*5.00km in 21:23 @ 4:17 min/km pace*

km splits:
1 - 4:07
2 - 4:14
3 - 4:20
4 - 4:21
5 - 4:21

*New PB - 5km - 21:23*


----------



## Jdm boy

Nice times timmy, sorry to hijack your thread but would you have any tips for a newbie starting to run? 

Also how do your measure your exact times and running distance? I just drove 5kms in the car then time myself from that distance which dosent seem right ha, at the moment We (myself and the brother) run the 5k in 23:00 so getting abit faster but still need alot of training


----------



## jamest

Jdm boy said:


> Nice times timmy, sorry to hijack your thread but would you have any tips for a newbie starting to run?
> 
> Also how do your measure your exact times and running distance? I just drove 5kms in the car then time myself from that distance which dosent seem right ha, at the moment We (myself and the brother) run the 5k in 23:00 so getting abit faster but still need alot of training


GPS watch is the easiest although not cheap.

Have a look and see if there is a local parkrun near you - http://www.parkrun.org.uk/events/events/ Completely free to take part in every Saturday.


----------



## t1mmy

Jdm_boy - Don't worry about hijacking the thread.

I measure my pace/time/distance etc with a GPS. I use a Nike one, not the cheapest but they do go quite expensive depending on what you want it to do. I tend to use www.mapmyrun.com to measure out new routes.

23 minutes for a 5k isn't slow by any means! jamest recommended Hal Higdon training plans a while ago and I am currently following one of those. THere's loads out there though from the likes of Runners World etc.

I haven't done a Parkrun before but I will be on the 31st August.

Are you training for anything specific?


----------



## Jdm boy

Thanks lads  must look them up and see  thanks 

am not really running a local 5k tomorrow but I have been piling on the pounds lately so have to mantain/loose abit of weight  plus it's nice to clear your head from the days goings on's,no one to bother you


----------



## t1mmy

So I was approached today at work to see if I was interested in doing a one mile leg of a 4 person corporate four mile relay. Unfortunately I can't as I'll be away when it's on, but it got us talking and more importantly wondering how fast we could do a single mile.

My current 1 mile PB of 6:14 was set during a 5km run back in Decmber 2012 and I wanted to give it a go at dipping under this. I started with a 400m jog and stretch, then basically legged it for a mile!

I'm chuffed to say that I beat both my KM and Mile PB's:

*New KM PB - 3:12*
*New Mile PM - 5:21*


----------



## jamest

Great effort, that's a fantastic time.


----------



## alipman

Speedy. Anywhere under 6 mins is good.


----------



## m1pui

Jdm boy said:


> Nice times timmy, sorry to hijack your thread but would you have any tips for a newbie starting to run?
> 
> Also how do your measure your exact times and running distance? I just drove 5kms in the car then time myself from that distance which dosent seem right ha, at the moment We (myself and the brother) run the 5k in 23:00 so getting abit faster but still need alot of training


If you've got an android/iPhone the easiest and cheapest way will be to try runkeeper, endomomdo (if that's the correct spelling) or Nike+ app. I've been using Runkeeper on my iphone for about 3 years now and think its fantastic way to log and compare your runs.

I just keep my phone in my pocket and it picks GPS signal up fine. You can set up interval reminders too if you want to hear your split paces, etc as you run.


----------

